# List of goat milk products please



## Carla D (Jan 25, 2019)

im leaning really hard on getting 3-4 Alpine goats, my second choice. Nubians are a bit more pricey ad harder to find in this area. They were my first choice. I want to raise these for their milk, babies, and meat. I was told by a breeder that any breed of goat can be a meat goat if fed right. I have four months worth of Alpine goat experience. I love their personalities, their coloring, their friendliness, and will come looking for attention. They love being talked to, cheek and chin scratched, they get so playful and inquisitive. I even love their devious goat behaviors.

So I have the milk production, babies, meat covered. But I’m pretty sure we will likely have more milk than we can use up at times. I’d like to try things like: soap, caramel, cheese, leather, butter, yogurt, ice cream, pudding, candles, and more. I would probably rent a small space in a gift shop, grocery store, farmers markets, specialty shops. Can you think of anything else that can be made from goat byproducts? Any other places or ways to sell some goat milk products? I want to eventually use as much as I can from the goats milk, meat, hides, leather. I want diversity. Can goat meat be processed into sausage, chops, jerky, is there a use for ground goat meat, things like that?


----------

